# Beautiful Blood Parrot



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

This is my blood parrot, he (i've identified him as a male by his anal fin) has a fully functioning mouth, and a wonderful tail!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not a huge fans of BPs but this one looks in really good shape. Good luck with him. :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome fish!! =D> Love love love his tail!! 
Your fish reminds me so much of my KK blood parrot (RIP Pinky) what wonderful fish they are!!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2010)

nice. Reminds me of mine... had from 2001- Dec. 2009.
Fun fish to watch.


----------



## Oscarlover (Jan 22, 2010)

I love BP's cuz they always look like they are smiling lol


----------

